# 2014 FFL Add/Drop Thread



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Every member of the FFL gets a *one-time only* add/drop option for fighters on their team who they want to trade. Any fighter not already on someone else's team is eligible on a first come, first serve basis. Simply post in this thread which fighter you wish to drop, and the fighter you wish to add, and it will be updated on the roster. **You may buy a second add/drop in the credit shop**

*Users that have used their add/drop*
Sideways222
Cupcake
UFC_OWNS


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I would like to swap out

Ivan "Batman" Jorge

for

Stephen Thompson

Before UFC 170 tomorrow.

Thanks.

Btw anyone remember Stephen Thompson?? There was lots of hype behind him when he started due to his background before getting to the UFC.


37-0. As a pro kickboxer, 20-0. As a professional mixed martial artist, he's 5-0 so far. That's 62 straight fights without a loss. And at that time 46 of those fights he finished via KO.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Interesting move Sideways...some points coming your way me thinks


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

CupCake said:


> Interesting move Sideways...some points coming your way me thinks


I certainly am hoping it works out for me haha. I thought Ivan Jorge was a safe bet but the guy failed me. 

The guy is 25-4 and was on a 7 fight win streak winning 5 of the fights via Rear naked choke 4 of them in the first round and 1 of them in the second round. The guy has a very impressive Rear Naked choke. 



> WIN	Keith Wisniewski Sep / 04 / 2013 Decision (Unanimous)
> WIN	Lucio Abreu	Jun / 29 / 2013	*Submission (Rear-Naked Choke)* Round-1	2:10
> WIN	Lindeclecio Oliveira BatistaJan / 25 / 2013	*Submission (Rear-Naked Choke)* Round-1	3:35
> WIN	Geovane Salviano da Silva	Aug / 18 / 2012	*Submission (Rear-Naked Choke) Round-1* 1:35
> ...



But ofcourse he loses to Rodrigo Damm who has a 12-6 recond as soon as i pick him(Jorge) on my team. 

So Jorge needs to go.


So you got Rousey by armbar round 4?? You should post it in the "Event 6" thread. I have my other predictions there that i hope work out for me.

P.s. Dana said that Rousey is going to fight 3x this year which is alot for a champion. You should be getting some good points off her. She might even be the best pick this year due to her getting that title fight points.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Done! But isn't the event tonight? :confused02:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MagiK11 said:


> Done! But isn't the event tonight? :confused02:


Lol did u really ask me that in the thread and in a message??

I didnt go to sleep yet so thats why i said tomorrow.. Well im off to bed now so good night guys/ladies.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> I certainly am hoping it works out for me haha. I thought Ivan Jorge was a safe bet but the guy failed me.
> 
> The guy is 25-4 and was on a 7 fight win streak winning 5 of the fights via Rear naked choke 4 of them in the first round and 1 of them in the second round. The guy has a very impressive Rear Naked choke.
> 
> ...


I did yesterday :thumb03:

And god I hope so.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

CupCake said:


> I did yesterday :thumb03:
> 
> And god I hope so.


Oh snap you are correct.

Somehow i completely missed that post and i only saw it in the stickied thread.

I blame the lack of sleep


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Don't forget that Thompson lost to Matt Brown. I think he's going to win today and hopefully emphatically, but he has officially lost a combat sports fight. He is now 8-1. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oof let me drop whittaker since he has regressed badly, ill take al sterling from the same card


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

boatoar said:


> Don't forget that Thompson lost to Matt Brown. I think he's going to win today and hopefully emphatically, but he has officially lost a combat sports fight. He is now 8-1.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah i know... part of that post i made was actually a quote from an article. it was were Thompson was at when he got signed.



UFC_OWNS said:


> oof let me drop whittaker since he has regressed badly, ill take al sterling from the same card


Ohh lmao now i know why you made that prediction in the other thread. I was a bit surprised at it but i didnt want to say much. Now it makes sense... you actually had that guy on your team LOL.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Hate doing this on a whim...but have a good feeling with this move, and he could score me some medium-decent points...



Dropping *John Lineker* for....

*Mike Pyle*


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

CupCake said:


> Hate doing this on a whim...but have a good feeling with this move, and he could score me some medium-decent points...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oooo good choice pyles an active good fighter, just hope for your sake he doesnt get too many high ranked guys to beat him.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Matt Brown aside...Pyle has done really well. I don't see at 38yrs old, the UFC pushing him too high. He's a VERY good gatekeeper that'll pick up backup points for me, plus as you said OWNS, he's very active too IMO.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

that mullet of his though.... a lady killer for sure


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

OUT: Vitor Belfort
IN: Thiago Alves


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I'll drop Nate Diaz I don't think the UFC has enough money to get him to fight again, and pick up Yoel Romero.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I'd like to drop Hyun-gyu Lim for Katsunori Kikuno.
I'm hoping this is a smart move. Lim will probably only fight once more this year. Kikuno has a fight coming up here soon and he will most likely fight again on the Japanese card. And he normally fights 3 times a year, and he has fought 4 times.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

When are the rosters gonna be updated?


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Done.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Now I regret dropping Vitor.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Risky move here:

OUT- Brad Pickett
IN- Vitor Belfort

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

AlanS said:


> Risky move here:
> 
> OUT- Brad Pickett
> IN- Vitor Belfort
> ...


Congrats! Should pay off well.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

AlanS said:


> Risky move here:
> 
> OUT- Brad Pickett
> IN- Vitor Belfort
> ...


OHOHOHHOOOOOOOOO!!!!! That was sneaky 

So you're gonna have 4 top MW's in your FFL roster? But I agree that Pickett would not net you many points this year. He's gotten so inconsistent.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

I have my doubts about Pickett, but then again its a gamble to see if Belfort even gets licensed for his fights.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

AlanS said:


> I have my doubts about Pickett, but then again its a gamble to see if Belfort even gets licensed for his fights.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Or to see how he performs without that testosterone boost.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

AlanS said:


> Risky move here:
> 
> OUT- Brad Pickett
> IN- Vitor Belfort
> ...


I'll update it on the roster. Good move if he gets past Sonnen and Chri/Machida all in the same year.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

out - Chael Sonnen
in - Soa Palelei 

Stoopid drug rules


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

John8204 said:


> out - Chael Sonnen
> in - Soa Palelei
> 
> Stoopid drug rules


I was expecting you to post in here. Done.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Paid the banker for an extra add/drop.

Drop: Belfort
Add: Ovince St. Preux

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Drop: Melendez
Add: Ryan Bader


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Drop Raphael Silva and for some points tonight I will take Ovince St Preux

EDIT: Shit, didn't see he was taken as the roster page didn't show him.

Will take Emanual Newton instead.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Drop Raphael Silva and for some points tonight I will take Ovince St Preux


Opooooooh no you don't laddy boy! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

AlanS said:


> Opooooooh no you don't laddy boy!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I hope Bader cleans his clock now. , The roster page showed him as available.

I will take Emanual Newton instead.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

To be fair Toxic I only beat you by minutes. Not that my move paid off much 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think it is for the best.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Dropping Zach with my second from the credit shop and taking Will Brooks


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I'd like Warlley Alves for tonight's card, and will give up the champ TJ Dillashaw to get him.


----------

